# Is this OK or not??



## polar5554 (Sep 12, 2007)

I recently decided to buy new furniture for my unlively Living Room. It is very long overdue.

Anyways, I recently purchased a couch from Macy's... 

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produ...bazaarvoice-_-RLP-_-285769-_-productname_link

The color I got is the Windsor Cafe (brown). I have decided to go with a brown and light blue color scheme.

I am also going to be buying this weekend a blue-ish color accent club chair. My question is, can I or should I get an ottoman for the main couch (Windsor Cafe from Macy's) with the same pattern as the accent chair (blue) to tie the two pieces together? As far as an ottoman for the accent chair, I was just going to run up to Target and get one of those leather cube small ottomans.

Any suggestios would be very much appreciated.


----------



## JohnDIY (Feb 29, 2008)

Its had to picture without pictures! It would match well by the sounds of it.


----------



## shengja (Mar 8, 2008)

So the accent chair has an ottoman but you don't want to use it's coordinating ottoman in front of the chair...you want to use it in front of the sofa and get another ottoman for the chair. Why not just put the ottoman in front of the chair so it doesn't look like someone moved the ottomans around the room and forgot to put them back where they belong? And then put the cube in front of the sofa.


----------



## Tool-Girl (Mar 26, 2008)

I would get the ottoman in a color to match the couch. Accent color focus would then be on the club chair.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I vote same color ottoman to same color chair or whatever you place it in front of.


----------

